# Good EDC Folding Knife.



## ryts100 (Feb 16, 2009)

What's a good EDC folding knife? I like blades like this http://www.copsplus.com/prodnum4374.php and this http://www.microtechknives.com/makora.html
I'd like it to be under $100, and available online. I might buy the first one, does anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## 97guns (Feb 16, 2009)

i carried a crkt m16 for over 5 years without any problems. im really hard on my daily carry knives and it really is a stout piece. the price is a little high though, i think i paid $25 for it back in the turn of the century.


----------



## ryts100 (Feb 16, 2009)

97guns said:


> i carried a crkt m16 for over 5 years without any problems. im really hard on my daily carry knives and it really is a stout piece. the price is a little high though, i think i paid $25 for it back in the turn of the century.


Would you say it's worth the $47? How often do you need to sharpen it?


----------



## 97guns (Feb 16, 2009)

id say its worth $47 but for that money you can get a little better knife in better steel. i carried a sog elite II for a year or 2 and it held an edge much better than the m16. the m16 is aus8 and my elite is vg10. if you shop on ebay check the m16's out there, i have to say that my early model m16 has much better build quality than the current production pieces too. i bought one last year and didn't like the action on it so i dumped it off.


----------



## ryts100 (Feb 16, 2009)

97guns said:


> id say its worth $47 but for that money you can get a little better knife in better steel. i carried a sog elite II for a year or 2 and it held an edge much better than the m16. the m16 is aus8 and my elite is vg10. if you shop on ebay check the m16's out there, i have to say that my early model m16 has much better build quality than the current production pieces too. i bought one last year and didn't like the action on it so i dumped it off.


I checked it out, it was $170 on their site, and it looked a bit big. Is there a nice small knife I can easily carry in my pocket, that doesn't cost too much? I don't like buying from sites like eBay, Amazon, etc.


----------



## ryts100 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm also looking at this knife http://sogknives.com/store/TWI-211.html#cryogen and this knife http://sogknives.com/store/VS-01.html#arclock
Thoughts?


----------



## 97guns (Feb 16, 2009)

sogs are great knives and i would reccomend one over a crkt. most of the sogs are made in japan as opposed to taiwan in the crkt's. take a look at this guys prices.

knifesupply.com

i buy alot of knives and have bought a ton of them from him purely based on his awesome pricing.


----------



## ryts100 (Feb 16, 2009)

97guns said:


> sogs are great knives and i would reccomend one over a crkt. most of the sogs are made in japan as opposed to taiwan in the crkt's. take a look at this guys prices.
> 
> knifesupply.com
> 
> i buy alot of knives and have bought a ton of them from him purely based on his awesome pricing.


Hmm, I looked at the Spec Elite II, but it was a bit too long closed for my preferences. I also discarded the Twitch, I like having the blade as long as or close to the length of the handle.

What about this one? http://www.sog-knives.net/sog-knife.php?prodnum=VS-01


----------



## 97guns (Feb 16, 2009)

take a look at benchmades vex, its a taiwan knife but its pretty nice. good price too.


----------



## 97guns (Feb 16, 2009)

ryts100 said:


> Hmm, I looked at the Spec Elite II, but it was a bit too long closed for my preferences. I also discarded the Twitch, I like having the blade as long as or close to the length of the handle.
> 
> What about this one? http://www.sog-knives.net/sog-knife.php?prodnum=VS-01


 

ive never handled it but im a fan of the arc lock


----------



## ryts100 (Feb 16, 2009)

97guns said:


> ive never handled it but im a fan of the arc lock


The blade looks a bit too tall. I mean from the bottom of the blade to the top where the thumb ring is. Also, I'm not a big fan of thumb rings. I prefer folding knives that can snap open quickly and easily, using thumbs studs, or more preferably something like the mechanism on the Twitch's.


----------



## ryts100 (Feb 16, 2009)

What about this one? http://www.sog-knives.net/sog-knife.php?prodnum=VL-04


----------



## PG5768 (Feb 16, 2009)

IMO, for under $100 Benchmade, Kershaw, and Spyderco have knives that are better value than those from CRKT and SOG. I own knives from all of these companies and the first three produce better knives for the money (again IMO).

Online stores that I've had success with are Jay's Knives, Knifecenter and New Graham Knives. Their prices are below MSRP, sometimes way below and their service has been great.

Good luck in your quest.


----------



## ryts100 (Feb 16, 2009)

PG5768 said:


> IMO, for under $100 Benchmade, Kershaw, and Spyderco have knives that are better value than those from CRKT and SOG. I own knives from all of these companies and the first three produce better knives for the money (again IMO).
> 
> Online stores that I've had success with are Jay's Knives, Knifecenter and New Graham Knives. Their prices are below MSRP, sometimes way below and their service has been great.
> 
> Good luck in your quest.


I checked them all out, I like this one the best so far. http://www.sog-knives.net/sog-knife.php?prodnum=VL-04


----------



## PG5768 (Feb 16, 2009)

ryts100 said:


> I checked them all out, I like this one the best so far. http://www.sog-knives.net/sog-knife.php?prodnum=VL-04



You have to go with what you like. Especially in the looks department. Try to handle it, along with some others that you like before you buy, then you'd be able to make your best choice. Again, good luck.


----------



## ryts100 (Feb 16, 2009)

PG5768 said:


> You have to go with what you like. Especially in the looks department. Try to handle it, along with some others that you like before you buy, then you'd be able to make your best choice. Again, good luck.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## PG5768 (Feb 16, 2009)

Let us know what you decide to get. Pics would be good, too.


----------



## ryts100 (Feb 16, 2009)

PG5768 said:


> Let us know what you decide to get. Pics would be good, too.


Will do.


----------



## MaxIcon (Feb 16, 2009)

After many years of carrying knives, my favorite is the Kershaw Blur assisted opener. It's a bit heavy for some, but is sturdy and has a fast, snappy open. It's good quality without being so expensive I worry about it.

It's got grippy inserts that give it a nice hand feel without being aggressive enough to tear up your pockets, and I like the heft and balance.

I consider it the best buy there is in an under $50 assisted opener. I'd definitely recommend trying one out.


----------



## ryts100 (Feb 16, 2009)

MaxIcon said:


> After many years of carrying knives, my favorite is the Kershaw Blur assisted opener. It's a bit heavy for some, but is sturdy and has a fast, snappy open. It's good quality without being so expensive I worry about it.
> 
> It's got grippy inserts that give it a nice hand feel without being aggressive enough to tear up your pockets, and I like the heft and balance.
> 
> I consider it the best buy there is in an under $50 assisted opener. I'd definitely recommend trying one out.


The blade looks a bit too big for my tastes.


----------



## moonfish (Feb 16, 2009)

I avoid those double/fake double edge type blades. It's cool if you want a man stabber but for cutting an apple, they will suck. I like the thinnest ones with the best clip. If you don't have it with you, it isn't any good. And I don't need anything else dragging my pants down.


----------



## ryts100 (Feb 16, 2009)

moonfish said:


> I avoid those double/fake double edge type blades. It's cool if you want a man stabber but for cutting an apple, they will suck. I like the thinnest ones with the best clip. If you don't have it with you, it isn't any good. And I don't need anything else dragging my pants down.


Oh, Tanto knives are double-edged? Didn't know that, thought it just the design that was different. :shrug:. How about this one? http://www.sog-knives.net/sog-knife.php?prodnum=VL-01


----------



## ryts100 (Feb 16, 2009)

Actually, how about these? http://www.sog-knives.net/sog-knife.php?prodnum=FSA-7 http://www.sog-knives.net/sog-knife.php?prodnum=TF-2
the width of my hand is about 2.5 inches, so the first ones handle should fit perfectly, and it's lighter than the second one. I like the looks of the second one though, and the groove.


----------



## 276 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have the Sog Vulcan VL-01 & love it.


----------



## ryts100 (Feb 17, 2009)

276 said:


> I have the Sog Vulcan VL-01 & love it.


I like the design, but it's a bit too big.


----------



## 276 (Feb 17, 2009)

Theres always the mini version, but yeah the larger size is slightly heavier and a thicker blade.


----------



## ryts100 (Feb 17, 2009)

276 said:


> Theres always the mini version, but yeah the larger size is slightly heavier and a thicker blade.


Right now, I'm considering this http://www.sog-knives.net/sog-knife.php?prodnum=VS-01 and this http://www.sog-knives.net/sog-knife.php?prodnum=TF-2
I'm leaning towards the first one.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 17, 2009)

i have a Boker Plus Hyper

i think its a great sub 3" folder that's easy to live with, great blade profile, 440C blade, easy to slip into your front pocket and forget about it until you need it


----------



## 276 (Feb 17, 2009)

I would get the visionary i have the second one and have given the first one as a gift and like that one more myself, one things for sure the prices on that site are really good.


----------



## ryts100 (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't really like how the Boker looks. I think I'll buy the Visionary. And yeah, the prices on that site are awesome.


----------



## mbassoc2003 (Mar 5, 2009)

Here in the UK we're pretty much stuck with SAKs. Anything with a locking blade is illegal (so no leathermans for EDC). Anything with a blade length longer that 3" is illegal. My current favourite knife around the house is a Fallkniven U2, and if I could get it modified to prevent the lockback from actually retaining the blade, I'd use it as an EDC. It's cheap, amazingly sharp and easy to maintain, and very compact and comfortable. Still, it doesn't do everything a trusty SAK wil do. I've considered taking pliers to my Leatherman Surge to disable the linear locks on the blades, but they'd still be UK illegal on account of blade length.

So, with a little regret, it's a SAK; with saw and scissors, philips instead of a corkscrew. I don't drink wine.


----------



## Creecher (Mar 8, 2009)

mbassoc2003 said:


> Here in the UK we're pretty much stuck with SAKs. Anything with a locking blade is illegal (so no leathermans for EDC). Anything with a blade length longer that 3" is illegal. My current favourite knife around the house is a Fallkniven U2, and if I could get it modified to prevent the lockback from actually retaining the blade, I'd use it as an EDC. It's cheap, amazingly sharp and easy to maintain, and very compact and comfortable. Still, it doesn't do everything a trusty SAK wil do. I've considered taking pliers to my Leatherman Surge to disable the linear locks on the blades, but they'd still be UK illegal on account of blade length.
> 
> So, with a little regret, it's a SAK; with saw and scissors, philips instead of a corkscrew. I don't drink wine.


 
Spydie Urban. Resistance is futile.


----------



## schiesz (Mar 16, 2009)

ryts100 said:


> I prefer folding knives that can snap open quickly and easily, using thumbs studs, or more preferably something like the mechanism on the Twitch's.



I'm a big fan of spyderco, a few benchmades, and higher end folders myself, but my first good knife was a SOG and I still love it. Most are made in Seki Japan and are excellent knives. For your price limit, there is a SOG Ti Vision in the BST area here right now and its a steal!

If you prefer something else, i'd look hard at the specs of benchmades and spydercos, or even better, find a local dealer that has them.

--EDIT--- Never mind the SOG Vision got traded off tonight. That was a fantastic deal and it was here for a long time...


----------



## mmajunkie (Mar 18, 2009)

The Mini Vulcan was my EDC, quite disappointed with Edge retention.

Now I carry the Kershaw Ram and prefer it over the Vulcan.


----------



## carrot (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't know if you've found what you're looking for but the Benchmade 530 is probably right up your alley.


----------



## asdalton (Mar 19, 2009)

mbassoc2003 said:


> Here in the UK we're pretty much stuck with SAKs. Anything with a locking blade is illegal (so no leathermans for EDC). Anything with a blade length longer that 3" is illegal.



I think that Spyderco makes a non-locking folding knife.

Here is is: http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=SP94GP


----------



## bullfrog (Mar 19, 2009)

Surprised nobody mentioned benchmade mini-griptilians...?

Still my favorite and you will be hard-pressed to find a better bang for your buck knife.


----------



## schiesz (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd been wanting to get another axis for a long time, and just recently got a mini grip. Its a very nice knife for my uses, and has managed to snag some time away from my small sebenza recently.


----------



## greenLED (Mar 19, 2009)

can't have enough mini-grips!


----------



## nasa779 (Mar 20, 2009)

97guns said:


> i carried a crkt m16 for over 5 years without any problems. im really hard on my daily carry knives and it really is a stout piece. the price is a little high though, i think i paid $25 for it back in the turn of the century.



my m16's pivot screw thing always gets loose and its rather annoying


----------



## carrot (Mar 20, 2009)

nasa779 said:


> my m16's pivot screw thing always gets loose and its rather annoying


Try blue Loctite.


----------

